# up-to-date-fuel in France



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I've just had a call from someone in North-West France. Carrefour had no fuel and their filling station was closed. The Elf garage had huge queues but did have fuel. He said he later passed the LeClerc filling station which appeared to be open and with no queues. So a mixed situation,
lala


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

Thanks LaLaLa


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

?? I've just come in, is there a strike starting or something ???


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's already started. :lol:

tony

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-a-barrel-on-French-strike-Iran-tensions.html


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Blimey I didn't even know about that :!:

8O What a *little* world I live in sometimes....


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

More >here<

peedee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just like the UK it's panic buying thats caused the problems. Long queue's until the pumps run dry. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sure that's a lot of the story Ray, that people think they won't get fuel so fill up at every opportunity. I'm still surprised though that Carrefour had run out, it's a big enterprise,
wonder how long it will last?
lala


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Apparently from a french source on another site the strike is now over.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have an update on this as we leave for France / Spain on Friday.

Cheers Simon.


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

double post...Sorry


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone have an update on this as we leave for France / Spain on Friday.

Cheers Simon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Latest ....................... 
Workers at several Total refineries end strike, but not at key Dunkirk site 
Workers at several French refineries ended their strike Wednesday after winning concessions from oil giant Total in a dispute over cuts in the sector, while the fate of the crucial Dunkirk refinery remains to be decided. 

Ray.


----------

